
Play Super Mario in 14kb Javascript - rglullis
http://blog.nihilogic.dk/2008/04/super-mario-in-14kb-javascript.html
======
ph0rque
This is amazing. I kept thinking about whether it's possible to use javascript
to make a simple game (instead of flex/actionscript). This proves that it is.

~~~
Hexstream
Here's something much more convincing, even:
<http://games.funnygames.nl/lemmings/index.html>

------
dhotson
Wow.. this is pretty impressive.

It looks like it's using the canvas element for drawing stuff.. does anyone
here know much about using canvas?

Would it be fast enough to draw a few hundred triangles a second? >:)

~~~
jcromartie
Canvas is as fast as the underlying drawing API. In the case of Firefox, that
means Cairo (just for Canvas elements in 2, but for all drawing in 3). WebKit
also uses Cairo for cross-platform drawing.

------
simianstyle
I can't jump up diagonally :(

------
ardit33
no shrooms thou :( I think that 14kb is missleading. Only part of the game and
features are implemented.

~~~
palish
Cloning Mario probably wasn't the point.

------
mynameishere
<http://nintendo8.com/game/629/super_mario_brothers/>

<http://nintendo8.com/toplist/more/>

------
ilamont
I would be amazed if it was just the basic game. But music, too?

It's strange that we don't see more simple/casual games in JavaScript. Is the
popularity of Flash the reason why?

------
redorb
very good; evidence that something doesn't have to be perfect to be impresive

------
zapnap
awesome killscreen! :)

